# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Επιτέλους,... Nαιαιαιαιαι!!!!

## Epicouros

Παιδία σας ευχαριστώ όλους που τόσες μέρες με ανεχτήκατε και το σπάσιμο νεύρων που υπεστήκατε λόγο των ερωτήσεων μου. Και όμως,…ΝΑΙ,…..αποφάσισα τι κάνει για μένα και τελείωσε,…..αυτό θα πάρω.
  Με αυτή την επιλογή μου δεν θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξω και κλουβί,…θα τον έχω άρχοντα, βασιλιά, γιο, πατέρα,……..καλά,…παρά ενθουσιάστηκα.
  Λοιπόν,….αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα σενεγαλέζο…..και ο λόγος;  Αυτό το ζωντανό έχει πλαστεί για μένα,…το καταλαβαίνω,…έτσι,…δεν ξέρω, έχω τρελαθεί!!!
  Βλέπω τον γνωστό Kili στο you tube και παθαίνω αμόκ!!!!
  Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τις ερωτήσεις μου.
  Καλά…..και που είστε ακόμα!!!!....από εδώ και πέρα να δείτε τι έχετε να πάθετε!!!

----------


## zack27

γαι πες να χαρουμε και μεις!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βρήκες και το πουλάκι η όχι;Άντε να δούμε. :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## NoAngeL

Πολύ καλή επιλογή! Έχω δει κι εγώ τα βιντεάκια της Κίλι (ναι είναι τσούπα, τι άλλο θα ήταν με τέτοιο σκέρτσο,μπρίο, εξυπνάδα και τσαχπινιά!) και όχι μόνο και μου φαίνονται πολύ φιλικά και παιχνιδιάρικα παπαγαλάκια! Ευτυχώς έχουμε παιδιά εδώ με εμπειρία στα σενεγαλάκια που θα βοηθήσουν πολύ! Με το καλό!

----------


## vagelis76

Με το καλό πατριωτάκι μου !!!!!!
Να του στρώσεις το κόκκινο χαλί(ικανό σε έχω....) και να τον υποδεχτείς !!!!!!
Περιμένω να δω φάτσα του μικρού και τη δική σου με χαμόγελο μέχρι τα αυτιά.....

----------


## ivi

η kili και για μένα υπήρξε ένα κίνητρο για να έχω τον μικρό μου  Σενεγαλέζο!!!αυτά τα μικρά αφρικανάκια είναι ικανά να σου πάρουν το  μυαλό!!!!!!με το καλό σύντομα να βρείς το δικό σου φιλαράκι!!!!
 :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά,....αύριο πρωί  θα ξανά επικοινωνήσω με τον εκτροφέα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες,....μου είπε πως θα είναι έτοιμα σε μια με δυο εβδομάδες.  Θα του βάλω μια προκαταβολή στην τράπεζα και θα περιμένω να μου το στείλει,...o εκτροφέας είναι γνωστός στο χώρο και δε νομίζω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Του είπα να του κάνει και τεστ dna για να ξέρω τι φύλο θα είναι και μου είπε ok.  


Ήβη,....έχεις μάθει αν έχουν διαφορές στη συμπεριφορά τα αρσενικά από  θηλυκά;  Ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει απαντάει.

----------


## zack27

Αντε με το καλο να το παρεις!!!!!!και περιμενουμε πολλες φωτοοοοοο!!!

----------


## ivi

Νεκτάριε έχω διαβάσει πως τα θυληκά είναι κάπως πιο ήσυχα και είναι πιο εύκολη η εκπαίδευση τους, παρ'όλα αυτά δεν είναι κάτι που πιστεύω να ισχύει 100%... αυτό που ίσως ισχύει και μπορείς να πεις είναι κάτι στο οποίο διαφέρουν (και αυτό πάλι δεν είναι αποδεδιγμένο) είναι το ότι τα αρσενικά έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μιλήσουν παρά τα θυληκά..
όσον αφορά εμφάνιση, η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ των 2 φύλων που υπάρχει και από εκεί τα ξεχωρίζεις είναι πως στα θυληκά το V μπροστά στην κοιλίτσα τους φτάνει πιο χαμηλά απ'ότι τα αρσενικά και τα φτερα κάτω από την ουρά είναι στα αρσενικά είναι κίτρινα ενώ στα θυληκά κιτρινοπράσινα!!


επίσης το ράμφος και το κεφάλι από τα θυληκά είναι μικρότερο απ'ότι στα αρσενικά τα οποία είναι κάπως μεγαλύτερα και βαρύτερα!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Συγχαρητηρια για την επιλογη!!!! Ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλακια!!! 
Θα συμφωνησω με την Ηβη γιατι οταν εψαχνα και εγω πανω κατω ειχα βρει τις ιδιες πληροφοριες και το ζευγαρακι μου εχει ακριβως αυτα τα χαρακτηριστηκα. μονο που η ουρα της θηλυκιας μου ειναι τελειως πρασινη! σε ενα ξενο site ειχα διαβασει πως εστω και ενα πρασινο πουπουλο να υπαρχει στο κατω μερος της ουρας ειναι θηλυκο αλλα φυσικα πιο εγκυρο ειναι το τεστ DNA

----------


## kdionisios

Συγχαρητηρια!!!
Πολυ καλη επιλογη!!!
Απο την πολυ μικρη μου εμπειρια  με Σενεγαλακι μπορω να σου πω οτι ειναι απιθανα πουλακια!!

Αντε να αυξανομαστε οι σενεγαλογονεις!!!!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Γιατί μικρή εμπειρία,..τι έγινε;

----------


## Marilenaki

Γιατι τωρα προσφατα απεκτησε ο Διονυσης σενεγαλακι!  :winky:

----------


## Epicouros

Ωραίος,..συγνώμη αλλά πιθανόν να το έιχα διαβάσει και να μη το συγκράτησα.

----------


## Sunshine

_Μόλις γύρισα από της διακοπές μου.... πότε με το καλό θα πάρεις το πουλί? :-)_

----------


## Epicouros

Ελπίζω να μου έρθει μέχρι τη Παρασκευή που μας έρχεται.

----------


## zack27

αντε επιτελους!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Περιμένουμε......

----------


## Epicouros

Μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα ξέρω,…τουλάχιστον μέρα που θα καταφθάσει.

----------


## Epicouros

Τελικά η μέρα της άφιξή του θα είναι η Τετάρτη 17 Αυγούστου. Θα το είχε στείλει, όμως ο παιδί το οποίο θα το παραλάμβανε από το πλοίο είχε άδεια και έλειπε εκτός.  Δυστυχώς και εγώ λόγο φόρτου δε θα προλάβαινα να πεταχτώ στο Πειραιά. 
  Τετάρτη λοιπόν……………………

  …………………………..και δε περνάνε οι ριμάδες οι μέρες.

----------


## Sunshine

> Τελικά η μέρα της άφιξή του θα είναι η Τετάρτη 17 Αυγούστου. Θα το είχε στείλει, όμως ο παιδί το οποίο θα το παραλάμβανε από το πλοίο είχε άδεια και έλειπε εκτός.  Δυστυχώς και εγώ λόγο φόρτου δε θα προλάβαινα να πεταχτώ στο Πειραιά. 
>   Τετάρτη λοιπόν……………………
> 
>   …………………………..και δε περνάνε οι ριμάδες οι μέρες.


_Ξέρω από που το πήρες τελικά... Εγώ φοβαμε να στείλω πουλιά ετσι αλλα μάλλον θα πάνε ολα καλά. Πρόσεξε αυτός που θα σου το φέρει να μην ειναι το κλουβι/κουτι του σε πολυ ρεύμα (αέρα) η στον ήλιο!! Αλλα ούτε να το παγώσει με πολύ κλιματισμό...να μην σου αρρωστήσει μετά απο το στρες του ταξιδιού!_

----------


## Epicouros

Δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα Ρενάτε,….ο εκτροφέας μου είπε ότι στέλνει πολλά πουλιά έτσι και δεν έχει παρουσιαστή κάποιο πρόβλημα. 
  Βέβαια αν γίνει κάτι, πάθει κάτι το πουλί και δεν το παραδεχθεί ο τύπος, δεν αργεί να μου τη δώσει και να καβαλήσω κανά αεροπλάνο για να του κάνω καμιά επίσκεψη. Δε νομίζω να μπορεί να με κοροϊδέψει κάποιος εύκολα, όταν είμαι στην πιάτσα του εμπορίου 25+ χρόνια.
  Θα μου πει κάποιος «το έξυπνο πουλί από τη μύτη πιάνεται»,……τι να πω,……..ήδομαι.

----------


## zack27

με το καλο να σου ερθει!!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζάχο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τελικά η μέρα της άφιξή του θα είναι η Τετάρτη 17 Αυγούστου. Θα το είχε στείλει, όμως ο παιδί το οποίο θα το παραλάμβανε από το πλοίο είχε άδεια και έλειπε εκτός.  Δυστυχώς και εγώ λόγο φόρτου δε θα προλάβαινα να πεταχτώ στο Πειραιά. 
>   Τετάρτη λοιπόν……………………
> 
>   …………………………..και δε περνάνε οι ριμάδες οι μέρες.


Άντε και μας έχει φάει η αγωνία.Κλουβί τροφές είσαι έτοιμος ετσι;.Μπορεί να το έχεις αναφέρει αλλά βαριέμαι τώρα να το ψάξω.

----------


## Epicouros

> Άντε και μας έχει φάει η αγωνία.Κλουβί τροφές είσαι έτοιμος ετσι;.Μπορεί να το έχεις αναφέρει αλλά βαριέμαι τώρα να το ψάξω.


  Αν είμαι έτοιμος;   Εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες,…..κάτσε να βάλω φωτο να γελάσεις.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αν είμαι έτοιμος;   Εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες,…..κάτσε να βάλω φωτο να γελάσεις.


Go on man.

----------


## Epicouros



----------


## mitsman

θεος ο Νεκταριος!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟ
με το καλο!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω.....όχι απλά έτοιμος!!!
Μπράβο Νεκτάριε!!!Ανυπομονούμε να έρθει η Τετάρτη!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νεκτάριε όταν μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις τις πατήθρες σου.Το συναρμολογούμενο πλαστικό αλλά και οι κάτω λείες σαν σκουπόξυλο  δεν προσφέρουν  καθόλου καλό πιάσιμο και επίσης δεν θα μπορεί να τρίβει καλά το ράμφος του.Αν έβαζες από φυσικό  ξύλο θα ήταν τέλεια.

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή Κωνσταντίνε. Ότι κάνω από εδώ και πέρα θα το κάνω μετά τον ερχομό του μικρού,…βλέποντας και κάνοντας.

----------


## Epicouros

40 ώρες προ Senegal Parrot

----------


## Marilenaki

με το καλο να το δεχτεις!!!!!! :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:

----------


## zack27

αντε περασανε οι μερες!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

:Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Epicouros

36 ώρες προ s.p.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> 36 ώρες προ s.p.


    Αααααααααααα Νεκτάριε θέλεις να μου γίνει εμμονή; χαχαχα

----------


## Epicouros

χαχαχα,..εγώ πάντως αισθάνομαι σαν παιδί περιμένοντας τον Αι Βασίλη

----------


## Epicouros

26 ώρες προ s.p.

----------


## Sunshine

> 26 ώρες προ s.p.


 :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## Epicouros

χαχαχαχα,...Ρενάτε

----------


## fedra

δε θα παρεις αυτο που ελεγες τελικα?

----------


## Epicouros

Ποιο έλεγα;

----------


## Epicouros

Λοιπόν,...έχουμε νέα!!!!

  Έφτασε στον Πειραιά. Το παλικάρι που το παρέλαβε μου είπε ότι είναι πανέμορφος υγιέστατος και πολύ ήρεμος. Θα το κρατήσει προληπτικά σήμερα για να ξεκουραστεί λίγο από το ταξίδι και αύριο το πρωί θα μου το στείλει με το ΚΤΕΛ,...μια ωρίτσα δρόμο.  Άντε και να δούμε,……θα πεθάνω από την αγωνία μου.

----------


## fedra

ακοιρο.διαβασα την πρωτη σελιδα!!!αντε με το καλο να τον δεχτουμε!!!!

----------


## fedra

ονομα του βρηκες?

----------


## Epicouros

Θα του το βρω μόλις το δω,…..θα δω τι του ταιριάζει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μωρέ δεν πεταγόσουν να το πάρεις το καημένο κοντά είσαι.Να κλείσεις το μαγαζί και να βάλεις από έξω κλειστό λόγω παραλαβής παπαγάλου. ::  ::  ::  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Epicouros

χαχαχαχα,.......καλό,.....θα το έκανα αλλά πρέπει να βγάλω κανα φράγκο για να του κάνω τη προίκα.

----------


## Efthimis98

ΧαΧα....αντε να δουμε θα φτασει ποτε αυτος ο παπαγαλος!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σημερα σημερα σημερρα!!!!
Ερχεται ο Σεβααααχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χχχχ.........................

----------


## Epicouros

Έφτασε ο παίδαρος στις μια και μισή το μεσημέρι. Είναι πανέμορφος, πολύ ήμερος και παρά το ταξίδι που έκανε και στο τέλος μια όμορφη βόλτα μα τη μηχανή φαίνεται αρκετά ήρεμος. Τώρα το έχει ρίξει στη μάσα και στην εξερεύνηση του κλουβιού και του ευρύτερου γύρο χώρου. Με κοιτάει συνέχεια από μακριά και όταν πλησιάζω μένει ακίνητος λες και με ξέρει από καιρό. Φαίνεται πως βρήκα το έτερο ήμισυ για τις ώρες που θα βρίσκομαι στο κατάστημά μου.
  Το όνομα που έψαχνα να του βρω και το βρήκα τελικά, ήθελα να είναι από τα μέρη του, δηλαδή από τη Σενεγάλη ή από την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Δυτικής Αφρικής και ήθελα να είναι παραδοσιακό. Το κακό είναι πως οι κάτοικοι της Σενεγάλης είναι ισλαμιστές κατά 85% και δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα ονόματα είναι ισλαμικά. Έτσι έψαξα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, μια και ο Senegal Parrot δεν ζει μόνο στη Σενεγάλη αλλά σε ένα αρκετά μεγάλο τμήμα της Δ. Αφρικής. Έτσι αποφάσισα να δανειστώ ένα όνομα από τη φυλή Γιορούμπα που ζει νότια της Σενεγάλης, στο Μπενίν, στη Νιγηρία και σε άλλα κράτη.

----------


## Epicouros

Και το όνομα αυτού,……………….Κόκου

  Στη θρησκεία της φυλής Γιορούμπα της Δυτικής Αφρικής, υπάρχει  ο  Κόκου, που είναι από τους πιο φοβερούς  ημίθεους  πολεμιστές. Είναι από  τα πιο ισχυρά πνεύματα των Γιορούμπα και των δοξάζουν με τελετουργίες  βουντού.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησει Νεκταριε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αντε βαλε και καμια δεκαπενταρια και φωτογραφιες!!!ΧαΧαΧαΧα.........  ........... *  * 

Συστησε τον εδω!!!!

*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

----------


## Sunshine

> Και το όνομα αυτού,……………….Κόκου
> 
>   Στη θρησκεία της φυλής Γιορούμπα της Δυτικής Αφρικής, υπάρχει  ο  Κόκου, που είναι από τους πιο φοβερούς  ημίθεους  πολεμιστές. Είναι από  τα πιο ισχυρά πνεύματα των Γιορούμπα και των δοξάζουν με τελετουργίες  βουντού.


*ΤΡΡΡΡΡΕΕΕΕΕΜΜΜΜΩΩΩΩΩ....φοβ  άμαι!!! *  :eek: *  Οχι και voodoo!!!*  :wink:  *Μ**ην του δίνεις κουκλάκια!!!  Μάλιστα ειμαι σίγουρη οτι υπήρξε μια αρχαία θρησκεία στην περιοχή πριν από τον Allah.   Αλλα το ονομα που βρήκες είναι μια χαρά!* 



*Να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Έχεις αγοράζει ενα βιβλιο για το ειδος του?*  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς το δέχτηκες Νεκτάριε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Κάτι μου μυρίζει εδώ....μήπως κάποιος είναι χ..... :Mad0240: .....σήμερα. ::  ::  :: 

Να σου ζήσει και να περνάτε όμορφα !!!!!!!!
Περιμένω παρουσίαση !!!!!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ρενάτε μου.
  Βιβλίο δεν έχω αγοράσει ιδικό γιατί δεν έχω βρει σε καταστήματα, θα το κοιτάξω για online. Έχω ένα για παπαγάλους γενικά.

----------


## Epicouros

> Καλώς το δέχτηκες Νεκτάριε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Κάτι μου μυρίζει εδώ....μήπως κάποιος είναι χ..........σήμερα.
> 
> Να σου ζήσει και να περνάτε όμορφα !!!!!!!!
> Περιμένω παρουσίαση !!!!!!!


  Ευχαριστώ Βαγγελάρα μου. Εννοείτε πως τα χω κάνει από τη χαρά μου. χαχαχαχα

----------


## Epicouros

Ήσαστε έτοιμοι; Σε ένα λεπτό έρχονται η φωτό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ετοιμοι ειμαστε!!!

----------


## Epicouros



----------


## nicktzad

γρηγορα και φευγω για δουλεια.......θα προλαβωνα τον δω???

----------


## Efthimis98

Τελειος ειναι...να σου ζησει!!!!

----------


## nicktzad

πανεμορφος....!!!!!φτου φτου.....!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βγαλτον μια με ολο το κλουβι!!!!Να τον δουμε ολοκληρο!

----------


## vagelis76

_Κούκλοςςςςςςςςςς !!!!!!!!!!_ :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011: 

Περιμένουμε κανονική παρουσίαση ε????

----------


## Epicouros

> Βγαλτον μια με ολο το κλουβι!!!!Να τον δουμε ολοκληρο!



χαχαχαχα,...........άμα τραβήξω ολόκληρο το κλουβί δε θα φαίνεται μέσα ρε Ευθύμη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Axxaaxaxaxa τοσο μεγαλο κλουβι ειναι!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Αυτή είναι για τον Ευθύμη,.....

----------


## douke-soula

πωπω φτου φτου φτου τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

καλως τον δεχτηκες τον κουκλο σου Νεκταριε :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## georgepapa

καλοριζικοσ να σου ζησει απο που τον πηρεσ και ποσο στειλε μου προσωπικο μηνυμα πλιζ με διεθυνση και τηλ, θελω και εγω senegal αι ψαχνω πολυ καιρο.

----------


## Marilenaki

ουαου!!!!! που ειναι το μικρο?  :Stick Out Tongue:  χαθηκα απο το τεραστιο κλουβι!!! νεκταριε το μικρο ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι και ειναι σιγουρα ενας μικρος πριγκιπας!!!! να σου ζησει!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπωπω.......κουκλος ο σενεγαλεζος σου!!!Οντως ειναι σαν ψηλος στα αχυρα μεσα στο κλουβι!!!!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που εκανες τον κοπο να τραβιξεις και να ανεβασεις αυτη την εικονα!!!!Σε τι μεγεθος περιπου ειναι ο σενεγαλεζος.....(π.χ. σαν κοκατιλ.....σαν....)

----------


## Sunshine

> Πωπωπωπω.......κουκλος ο σενεγαλεζος σου!!!Οντως ειναι σαν ψηλος στα αχυρα μεσα στο κλουβι!!!!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που εκανες τον κοπο να τραβιξεις και να ανεβασεις αυτη την εικονα!!!!Σε τι μεγεθος περιπου ειναι ο σενεγαλεζος.....(π.χ. σαν κοκατιλ.....σαν....)

----------


## galimana

Πωπωωωωώ! Θέλω κι εγώ τέτοιο κλουβίιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! Να τον χαίρεσαι!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω Ρενατε....

----------


## Anna

Πανέμορφος και τυχερός!!θα καλοπεράσει... :Happy:

----------


## ananda

να σου ζήσει Νεκτάριε...είναι πολύ όμορφος
και το κλουβί σαν παλάτι!

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδια, νά ΄στε καλά.

----------


## NoAngeL

Τέλειος Νεκτάριε! Και μέσα σε αυτή την κλουβάρα! Καλή συμβίωση να έχετε!

----------


## Pardalw...

κουκλι!!!να τον χαιρεσαι Νεκταριε!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει Νεκτάριε καλή ζωή να έχεις μαζί του,είναι πολύ όμορφο και πολύ ήμερο.

----------


## nuntius

*Τι ζουζούνος είναι αυτόςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!! Νεκτάριε, καλώς τον δέχτηκες τον γιόκα σου!!! Φτου φτου... σκόρδα στα ματάκια κ ματάκι στο κλουβί να βάλεις 
Να σου ζήσει και να τον χαρείς με υγεία... τώρα πια χρωστάς εβδομαδιαίο update, αγορίνα μου !!!!!!
*

----------


## fedra

παιδια ο κοκου δεν ειναι απλα ομορφος ειναι ΘΕΟΣ!!!!καλως τον δεκτηκαμε νεκ...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολύ όμορφος!!!!
Να σου ζήσει!!!

----------

